# Judo for the Streetfighting



## Senin (Feb 10, 2007)

Although I am not a practioner, I have always been a fan of judo.  I realize that it is now primarily a sport.  But I have to think that if a judo person wanted to, he could be a very good street fighter-- ofcourse, the judo rules would have to go out the window.  Most fights start with a few punches, but quickly go to a clinch.  I have been in judo practioners' gribs and know what he can do.  It seems once he get a grab on you, you are pretty well done.  I know some of this is the basis for BBJ, but at this point, that too is primarily a sport-- shoot, grabble, guard, choke.

So, how do you think a judo practioner would stand up in a real street fight?  I know he would have to dodge the first few punches, then come in for the grab.  What judo techniques would be useful for a street fight?  Which techniques would be good to get their man down.  I always thought osoto gari would be good.  We wouldn't want to turn our back in a real fight.

Are there any websites of judo being turned into a fighting art?


----------



## ikr1sse (Apr 1, 2007)

Judo makes it fairly well in a "real" situation.

I was "attacked" once, I can promise you my "friend" was really angry, and after a kouchi gari, mune gatame and finally the renowned juji gatame he had pretty little to do.

But, if you're facing many, you're probably lost.


----------

